# The menace of owls



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Keep a close eye on your shihtzu dogs! Owls are coming after them:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/owl-sherwood-park-bichon-shih-tzu-1.4416695


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Owls can be very dangerous, and have been known to attack humans. the big ones can virtually scalp you. One of their greatest attributes is silent flying: their prey can't hear them coming. They don't fly in the rain though, so you, your cats and dogs are safe when it is raining.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Personally I find coyotes are more effective.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was doing a forest hike a couple weekends ago, and someone on the trail warned me that the current spot has lots of owls. He said they are known to swoop down and hit you in the back of the head!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got a couple of owls that live on my property. They usually buzz my vehicles when I come home at dusk. Once in a while I find a strike print in the snow. I also have a bald eagle, some foxes, coyotes, deer, moose, beavers, muskrats, etc. None of them bother my dogs or cats. Can't say the same in reverse, my pets have often taken out some of these animals (including a deer).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Please tell me it was your cat that took out a deer... that would be awesome!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Two dogs, one small (he's the killer) and one medium (he's the coward who lets us know the other one killed something).


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I see them once in a while around my place and also when I'm hiking. They are one of the reasons my cats do not go outdoors- the others being the cougars, eagles, and al the coyotes around here. Pets disappear all the time.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hogtown need some of these birdies given its compounding rats + raccoons population (not talking about CityHall here).


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

My small island had some kind of animal virus 20 or so years ago. We have no bears, raccoons, squirrels, cougars, coyotes... Just deer and river otters. Lots of birds however.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

And there he was..................gone.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

a little training & they could become drones


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> a little training & they could become drones


the french are training eagles to take out drones so you are close pie

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...drones-france-is-destroying-them-with-eagles/


----------



## Toronto canada (Dec 18, 2017)

*Snowy Owls*

Seen a few around Lakeshore and near the airport.Beautiful creatures they were all chilling on top of light stand or rooftop.I was told they were hunting squirrels and seagulls.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We always had plenty of chipmunks around our camp up north. They become so tame they would take nuts out of your hand or come in and get their own off a table.

Then a hawk or owl would settle into the pine forest and a few months later there wasn't a chipmunk to be seen.

I understood where the chipmunks had gone, but I didn't understand how quickly their numbers would revive. 

Within a few weeks there would be chipmunks running around all over again.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Snowy owls are magnificent creatures for sure.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Toronto canada said:


> Seen a few around Lakeshore and near the airport.Beautiful creatures they were all chilling on top of light stand or rooftop.I was told they were hunting squirrels and seagulls.


A snowy owl sighting is a treat. When we lived in Vancouver, it was worth the drive to Boundary Bay in Delta to see them in fall and winter. Some years there may be a couple of dozen hanging out there at any time. One of those cool sights of nature during times of migration. I rank it with a visit to Point Pelee when the monarch butterflies are migrating. Not sure of their numbers these days, with not much milkweed around anymore, but it was quite a sight back in the 70s.


----------

